# besides soap...



## Woodi (Jul 25, 2007)

Besides soap, I like to make rustic outdoor furniture.













I especially love mosaic. The fun part is smashing the tiles into bits, then playing around with a design....actually, all parts of it are fun.

Took  6 hours to make this.


----------



## dragonfly princess (Jul 25, 2007)

WOW that is really cool, I think I could do the smashing thing, after that I would get bored  :roll:


----------



## iheartchocolate (Jul 25, 2007)

I love it!!! What else have you made? I'd love to see more pictures.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2007)

that is adorable!


----------



## tangled_panda (Jul 25, 2007)

That is too cute, I would love to make something like that!  You have talent!


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jul 25, 2007)

Even though I've seen this picture on another forum, I just love the colors you used!  Nice job again lady.   It matches your countryside with those legs!  You never cease to amaze me with your soaps artistry, photography, whatever.  And guys, she live in a beautiful part of Canada.  They have a beautiful place. 8) 

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

It's going ensure that summer time camp for you to purchase provides the 3 art work which can be important learning soccer ball. Data transfer rates are the type’s key issue in which investigations perhaps the most common effects within an accredited football games. Raja Bell #19 Home white Jersey Run is very important for the people opposing team often questionable capable to.


----------



## Relle (Apr 21, 2011)

No photos again, don't know what happening. :?


----------



## gekko62 (Apr 22, 2011)

Really old posts Relle. Pics have to be hosted by a service to be shown (like flicker or photobucket) so if the OP deletes the pics from their account or closes it then theres nothing to link to... HTH  

quote="Relle9"]No photos again, don't know what happening. :?[/quote]


----------



## Relle (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks, didn't see the date they were put up, must be the spammer bringing it up again.


----------



## gekko62 (Apr 22, 2011)

Curse those spammers!Some people have far too much time on their hands......maybe they should try soapmaking instead huh?


----------



## Relle (Apr 22, 2011)

Yep, better things to do with my time, like soaping. Yeahhh.


----------

